# Angeln ab 375



## Scaleo07 (2. November 2007)

Kann mir einer schreiben wo und wie ich angeln ab 375 weiterlernen kann weil in area 52 brauch man angeln 380 nur wie danke im vorraus für antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (2. November 2007)

Angeln geht immo nur bis 375. Wenn du einen höheren Skill brauchst, dann musst du Köder oder anderes Angelzubehör benutzen... SuFu hilft, Stichwort Köder und/oder Angelwettbewerb.


----------



## Revej (29. Dezember 2007)

Wo braucht man in Area52 Angeln 380??? Kenn da keinen Fleck... hol dir doch die plus 20 auf Angeln Rute aus Shattrath, ist ne ganz billige Quest von so nem kleinen Jungen im unteren Viertel.


----------



## beavis666 (14. Januar 2008)

köder drauf und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psytis (14. Januar 2008)

in area 52 kann man angeln? was fängt man da?


----------



## STL (16. Januar 2008)

area52 nich direkt ^^ aber im nethersturm kann man angeln und zwar in den Biokuppeln. da sind doch so tümpel ^^

btw: kann mir wer die quest verlinken mit der +20 Angel?

danke schonmal & fG STL

&#8364;: http://wow.buffed.de/?q=10037 ^^ das die q ^^


----------



## heinzche (7. November 2008)

also bei mir kam in den teichen in den biokuppeln:"hier gibt es keine fische" hab bis jetzt noch keine stelle in nethersturm zum angeln gefunden -.-

nachtrag: vergesst es...geht doch^^


----------



## Albra (8. November 2008)

als hordespieler is die +20angel mumpitz ^^
wir haben im hinterland eine mit +25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scaleo07 (11. Dezember 2008)

Danke für eure auskünfte


----------

